# Soapalooza Must Haves?



## Soap Techniques (May 9, 2015)

Soapalooza is having a free shipping event from now until midnight Sunday, May 10. No minimum order is required.
What are your favorites from them? :grin:


----------



## LBussy (May 9, 2015)

My favorite for my shaving soaps is the Almond Silk.  My wife is in love with the Mineral Salt Spa.


----------



## IrishLass (May 9, 2015)

I love these:

*Bossa Nova* (smells like blackberries and musk. Soaps great with no A or D. )

*Jasmine Grapefruit* (Soaps great with no A or D and smells wonderfully fruity and floral. The best of both worlds. The scent doesn't last as long as I'd like to last in my CP, but it's great while it does last, which is about 6 months before it starts to fade on me). 

*Rosemilk *((I haven't soaped it yet, but this is one of the most awesome rose scents I have ever come across. It smells exactly like its name suggests- rose and milk)

*Tassie Lavender* (My favorite lavender to CP in the whole world. It's weird, but I don't love it as much OOB as I love it soaped. When soaped, it takes on a lovely 'soapy' hint to the scent (I love 'soapy' hints). It soaps great- no A or D and the scent lasts forever and a day and then some.


IrishLass


----------



## jblaney (May 9, 2015)

Honey Bee and Big Sur stick very well.  Tassie Lavender does as well, but I don't care for it.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 9, 2015)

Cantaloupe Lily is really nice.   I have the Pumpkin Brulee but haven't used it yet.


----------



## valerieinthegallery (May 10, 2015)

I had never heard of Soapalooza before and was all excited to hear about free shipping with no minimum order, as I just made a huge order on another supply site and forgot 1 thing - orange pigment for a blood orange soap. But Soapalooza only sells fragrances, it looks like? Bummer. But bookmarking them to check them out for when I re-stock on my fragrance oils!


----------



## HorseCreek (May 10, 2015)

Anyone else having problems getting the code to work?


----------



## HorseCreek (May 10, 2015)

Ahhh, the one on the website is incorrect.. you have to use the one on the facebook page!


----------



## cmzaha (May 10, 2015)

Big Sur is a must have for me. It is very strong and is a good mixer with earthy fragrances. Attar of Roses is a very nice slightly woody rose. Most of her fragrances that I loved are no longer available, such as Trippy Hippy, which can probably be ordered with a 10 lb min. As IL stated above Jasmine Grapefruit smells great but just does not hold well at all.


----------



## kchaystack (May 10, 2015)

I really loved their Bonsai. But it disappeared after my last order.  I really like the amber patchouli and the inishmoor, but that last is a crazy accelerator....


----------

